# Hand brace



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

How usefull are they? How often do they get used in your shop and for what? In what circumstance are they more usefull than say a cordless or corded drill? I know the Yankee brand is supposed to be the top of the line but one pays a premium for one even in not so good shape so I have been studying old lit from the Millers Falls Co., Stanley and what I can find on P. S. & W. Which one(s) do you favor and what years, chuck, jaw should a person seek out? 
I have only found one new brace in current manufacture and it is made in France, 3 jaw chuck. They also make one with a 2 jaw chuck. How well, if anyone has any first-hand experience, does the 2 jaw chuck hold round shaft bits, say, like a drill bit, or drill as some would say. 
I appreciate any advice.


----------



## NJWiliam (May 16, 2011)

I use braces all the time. I'd recommend one with a spofford chuck. For 1/4 inch and less bits, I recommend a hand drill (eggbeater style). The toughest part about braces is finding good bits - but that's not too bad for most types.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

I use hand braces all the time, but very little for drilling. The main use for me is driving and removing screws. I have all sizes, the 6" throw for smaller screws up to the 14" throw for maximum torque. The control cannot be matched. Lee Valley sells adapters to chuck in the brace so you can fit hex bits and drive nuts. I have a couple I would part with, PM me and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

Are triumph bits good bits? And, what exactly is a Spofford chuck and which brand has this type of chuck, if it is brand specific?


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Braces seems to go dirt cheap. I guess people just aren't into braces as they are to planes.
Perhaps now is the time to pick some up. I haven't intend on collecting them but something how I have end up with about 10. I have used it on a few occasions.

There seems to be more demand on eggbeater. There are perfect for small holes.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

I use my braces very often, sometimes for drilling, but mostly for driving screws, there isin't a cordless drill out there that can apply the torque that a good brace can. they seem to be quite cheap and available up here in the north east, and I have ended up with 4 without even trying. seems every odd box of junk you buy has one in it.. the Shelton, Mohawk Sheldon, and the Millers Falls are all good braces.. have fun and use hand tools.. they need love too. 
As for bits, if you can find a good set of Jennings, jump on it. As long as the price aint to high.. but they are a very good bit..


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I too seem to have collected braces (and bits) without trying. One benefit that a brace will offer over an electric drill is control. Its also very surprising how quickly a brace will drill a hole, especially if you use a 12" or 14". If/when you want to buy, drop me a note.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tips/advice/help. I bought a stanley brace on ebay for nothing basically and it looks like it just came out of the package. I need some of those jennings bits now.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

When drilling deep holes, it's easier to keep the bit straight (90° to the surface) than with a power drill. Too bad I can't find a hex or square driver bit for driving lag screws.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

For me the best benefit over cordless drills is that the battery on the brace never runs out… especially if you don't use it too often - always ready for work when you pick it up.

the braces are not that expensive, but the good bits….thats a different story, but there are still good deals to be had out there, and it's not as bad as collector planes.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

PlaneBill - I did a blog series on braces last year. Parts 1-4 are about restoring an old rusty brace to 'as new' condition, Part 5 is about tuning a brace, Part 6 is about what to look for when buying a secondhand brace, Part 7 talks about auger bits and shows you how to sharpen them, Part 8 provides tips and tricks on using a hand brace.

Here's the link to Part 1. Hope it helps.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

I would also recommend a Spofford patent brace. The main difference being the way the drill bit is held in the chuck.

A regular hand brace has a chuck like most modern drills, except with only two jaws instead of three. The only problem with these chucks are that they can be a little loose, therefore making it awkward to drill accurately.









The Spofford patent has a thumb screw which clamps the two sides of the chuck on the bit. This creates a strong grip with no loose movement that some regular chucks can have. It is also very quick and easy to switch bits because it only takes a turn of the thumbscrew to loosen and tighten it.









The only problem with the Spofford is that they are becoming hard to find, and are becoming pricy. I managed to get one on ebay for $40Cnd because it wasn't cleaned up yet, but most were selling for $80-$200 depending on the condition.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

MrRon - not sue where you're located, but if you're in the US, you can get adaptors to hold any type of bit in your brace from Lee Valley.

LJs in Europe can get them from www.fine-tools.com. Scroll to the bottom of the page.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

PlaneBill,

Andy's blog series on the brace is worth every moment you spend studying it. In fact, I need to review the part on sharpening bits.

I have found that the pleasure I take from using hand braces is directly related to the quality and condition of the auger bit I use. A sharp, well-tuned bit cuts beautifully, and effortlessly. I picked up a 12" Millers Falls brace at an estate sale a few months back and have been very pleased with its performance. The larger sweep makes drilling larger holes much easier. The best part is, my braces' "battery pack" never runs down, so I don't have to wait for it to charge before making holes.

For precision boring, I use my drill press. But the overwhelming majority of my drilling is done with braces.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for the link to your series. Top notch info that I should have sought out in the first place. Damn, I'm lazy sometimes. I should have known that there was something like this out there already. An exhaustive effort and well apreciated.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

So, is the Stanley 923 brace that I bought a decent brace? Are there any quirks I should be aware of with this brace? How is the chuck with round shafts? Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes the Stanley No.923 is a good brace. I have one that belonged to my grandad. You can see it here second from left. Some two jaw braces can hold round and tapered shanks, like the Yankee 2100 12" sweep on the far left, but the No.923 was designed for tapered square shanks and should not be used for round shanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Lots of good ones on ebay cheap.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow Andy, you have a nice collection.


----------



## Carpintero (May 18, 2012)

How can I identify a brace? I picked one up at an antique store today for $15, since I'm jealous and want to start my education process. Its a ratcheting type but all it says is Made in USA.

Is there a text guide to buying braces? I'm on a dialup so downloading video is tough.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

A post on LJ recently made me go take a look at the couple of braces I have stashed away. I also have a box of auger bits and I picked a 5/8 bit and started to bore into the EDGE of a 1×3. I went straight through with a clean hole and never breached the side of the wood. I doubt I could do that with a twist bit in a powered drill. Pick up all the auger bits you see at yard sales you can.


----------



## fitzhugh (Nov 5, 2010)

A few of the posters above mention they have extra braces for sale. I've only lurked, not posted, so I can't send PMs - have to write 5 posts first.
Anyone with a 10" or larger brace in ugly enough condition they want to sell it cheaply? I'd love to hear from you.

This is great info. I'm off to read Brit's blog posts on the topic, then back to carving the giant wooden screw for the face vise that will go on my as-yet imaginary bench  I'll need the brace for the nut, and lots else, of course.

thanks!


----------

